# When 55 aint big enough...



## wjs1820 (Mar 5, 2010)

I guess I'm fortunate but my wife wants a bigger TV. (How often do you hear that????)
We've got a 24' x 24' great room with a clear wall of that has 9' between windows to fit a BIG screen, I'm thinking 120". ( I also have windows 90 degrees to the screen wall and a ceiling fan.) We live in the woods so after the sun sets the window light is minimal.
I've been thinking of leaving the 55" plasma on the wall for regular viewing and putting in a projector with a pull down screen, in front of the plasma but am concerned with how to set it up so that watching a movie doesnt become an arduous process.

Alternatively, I saw that 80" Sharp Acquos LED/LCD in Costco the other day and am intrigued yet full of questions.
Do those big sets really refresh fast enough? 
Is 3d worth it?
Will LED/LCD really make me happy?
What else is out there in the 72+ size under ~$3-4k.

Thanks in advance for any advice you guys can share.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

wjs1820 said:


> I guess I'm fortunate but my wife wants a bigger TV. (How often do you hear that????)
> We've got a 24' x 24' great room with a clear wall of that has 9' between windows to fit a BIG screen, I'm thinking 120". ( I also have windows 90 degrees to the screen wall and a ceiling fan.) We live in the woods so after the sun sets the window light is minimal.
> I've been thinking of leaving the 55" plasma on the wall for regular viewing and putting in a projector with a pull down screen, in front of the plasma but am concerned with how to set it up so that watching a movie doesnt become an arduous process.
> 
> ...


I was in sales and service for three decades and I can only once recall a customer finding a set too big. Most, including women, are quite happy with a bigger set. It probably is more rare for the woman to suggest it first.

Yes, they are just as fast as smaller sets.
No, IMO, 3D is a waste of time.
LCD may have slightly worse black performance but they have improved greatly, and unless you watch in a completely light controlled room you are unlikely to notice.
I am not sure about other current products prices, but in general in the larger sizes, Sharp is hard to beat.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

The Sharp is hard to beat. Samsung is also good but I think a bit more expensive.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I would go with a projector and screen...You would be surprised what you can get for $3-$4k...It all depends on how far away you sit, the lighting, mounting options etc...
You just can't beat the feeling of having a 100" or more of screen..It brings movies and sports to a whole new world!!


----------



## wjs1820 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, I got her interested in the projector concept. 
And it begins...


----------



## wjs1820 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, the projector idea is out the window for now. So I need some advice on the best 80" TV's available (not 4k). I've seen the reviews on the Sharp and am concerned. Profile wise: I'm more of a movie guy. (Dare I say, we only watch the superbowl and some baseball games from time to time). The kids will play PS3 on it too. Thanks for your help. It's been a while since I've researched TV's.

Current set up is a Hitachi 55" Plasma, Rotel receiver, B&K 200w amp feeding B&W 5.1
Sources: Directv, PS3 for Blu-Ray


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What is concerning you about the Sharp? If you have a Hitachi PDP you will likely find any of the Sharp sets to be very good. I don't recall anything from Hitachi that was as good in most ways as the current LCD sets.


----------

